# Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL



## noworkteam (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich werde im Feb oder im März mal wieder eine Wracktour organisieren. Abfahrt ist Stellendam (NL).

Boot: dieses Jahr werden wir einen "Neuankömmling" testen:





40ft-Katamaran ; 2x 450 PS, 40 ft lang, 16 ft breit, max 12 Angler..

Normale Tour 10 Std (Ab: ca. 6:00 Uhr) Kosten pro Person (11) 91 €

Auf Wunsch könnten wir auch früher losfahren bzw. eine längere Fahrt durchführen.

Das können wir aber noch die kommenden Tage klären.

Teilnehmer:

1.StefanWitteborg
2.Willi
3.Benny
4.Noworkteam
5.Tonnetto
6.Rutenknecht
7.Sebastian
8.Jochen
9.Damian
10.Wallerangler
11.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

...wat is denn los...
...will keiner mehr mit...???


----------



## gerihecht (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Hallo Jan hallo Stefan wir würden auch Interesse an der Tour haben. Wann genau soll es denn sein? Ich würde auch Peer fragen ob er Interesse und Zeit hat. MfG Gerhard und Christian.


----------



## textilbor (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Hallo wir 2 haben auch interese an der Tour .Wann genau soll es denn sein????????????????


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Haben den 14.03. ins Auge gefasst!
Ist ein Samstag!


----------



## noworkteam (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Mahlzeit:

Nun die definitive Daten:

*Ich habe "the whole boat" am 14.03.2009 gemietet....*

_Die Tour findet somit statt..._

Abfahrt, Dauer, etc. können wir noch klären...

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Das hört sich doch gut an Jan!
Und nach den letzten Photos zu urteilen ein ein wenig Windresistenter der Kahn! 
Ich freu mich!


----------



## gerihecht (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Hallo aus Hamburg wir wünschen euch  einen super Tag auf See und ein dickes Petri!! Danke für deine Nachricht Jan aber es klappt bei uns leider nicht.Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

*Hier die Teilnehmerliste :*

1.StefanWitteborg
2.Willi
3.Benny
4.Noworkteam
5.Noworkteam2
6.Rutenknecht
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Gruß


----------



## textilbor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Hallo wir sind mit am BORD  Sebastian,Jochen,Damian !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

*Hier die Teilnehmerliste :*

1.StefanWitteborg
2.Willi
3.Benny
4.Noworkteam
5.Noworkteam2
6.Rutenknecht
7.Sebastian
8.Jochen
9.Damian
10.
11.
12.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Feb / März*

Los Leute auf geht´s!

Wer will noch mal wer hat noch nicht!

Sind immer sehr fischträchtige Touren auf der Nordsee vor Stellendam!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin – die Herren…

Stefan hatte mir schon von dem bevorstehenden Raubzug berichtet – und da unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum 
schönes, neues Gerät zu finden war, würde ich dieses natürlich gern einmal testen…

Es stehen im März und April 09 jedoch einige Dinge an, die abgearbeitet werden wollen…

However – eventuell mache ich den „Springer“… Es wäre ja nur für einen Tag…

We keep in touch (auch ohne Tigerdecke)

Handbreit

Peer


----------



## noworkteam (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin – die Herren…
> 
> Stefan hatte mir schon von dem bevorstehenden Raubzug berichtet – und da unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum
> schönes, neues Gerät zu finden war, würde ich dieses natürlich gern einmal testen…
> ...


 
Da würden wir uns aber freuen, wenn das bei Dir passt,..,ich will auch meine Weihnachtsgeschenke ans Wasser bringen..

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht????

Schaut Euch dieses Schiff an, ein Traum!


----------



## textilbor (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo will keiner mehr mit...???  :vik:


----------



## wallerangler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo ich möchte dieses mal auch mit , mein rücken ist mitterweile wieder belastbar . Vieleicht kommt ein kumpel auch mit das weiss ich aber heute abend genau und gebe dann bescheid .


----------



## noworkteam (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Hallo ich möchte dieses mal auch mit , mein rücken ist mitterweile wieder belastbar . Vieleicht kommt ein kumpel auch mit das weiss ich aber heute abend genau und gebe dann bescheid .


 
Hallo Wallerangler,

okidoki Du bist schon mal auf der Liste und Deinen Kumpel können wir auch noch "reinquetschen"....

Hatte gerade einen heissen Drill beim Zahnarzt....zum Glück kein Catch and Release:m...schaue nachher noch mal rein, wenn ich mich erholt habe...

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

So mein Kollege kommt auch mit . :vik:


----------



## noworkteam (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



wallerangler schrieb:


> So mein Kollege kommt auch mit . :vik:


 
1.StefanWitteborg
2.Willi
3.Benny
4.Noworkteam
5.Noworkteam2
6.Rutenknecht
7.Sebastian
8.Jochen
9.Damian
10.Wallerangler
11.Wallerangler´s Kollege

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

gruß


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo!#h

Habe mit Interesse Euren Thread Wracktour 2009 ab Stellendam gelesen.
Habe dort auch schon Wracktouren für den Reiseveranstalter
Zylle Fishingtours mit durchgeführt, Transfer Kleve-Stellendam/Stellendam-Kleve, sowie Gästebetreuung.

In der Regel haben wir auf den Ausfahrten mit dem Motorkatamaran "Specialist II" gut gefangen. Möchte Euch aber ein paar Tips geben, da ich nicht weiß ob Ihr alles alte Wrackhasen seit:m.
Lasst die Pilker in der Kiste, gibt nur Abrisse, Naturköder am entsprechenden System fangen wesentlich besser!
Dicke Bleie, die Strömung an manchen der angefahrenen Wracks ist manchmal heftig!

Die Naturköder wie Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm oder Muschelfleisch (Messheften) solltet Ihr in ausreichender Menge beim Skipper vorbestellen. Besonders weil manche Wracks vor Franzosendorschen nur so wimmeln. Die Biester sind echt ne Wurmfvernichtungsmaschine und meist so klein, das sie nicht zu verwerten sind.
Noch was: Dieser Bootstyp ist bei normalem Seegang echt super, wenns aber dicker kommt unbedingt an Reisetabletten denken, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung:vnach 2 Stunden auf See 2 Mann noch zu gebrauchen, die mit den Reisetabletten.

Nehmt unbedingt Makrelenvorfächer mit, beim Wechsel des Gezeitenstroms,( Beißflaute bei den Dorschen), könnt Ihr so weit draußen immer noch ein paar schöne Makrelen machen.
Was sehr wichtig ist, wärend der Rückfahrt nicht versuchen den Fang zu versorgen, dieser Bootstyp springt je nach Geschwindigkeit über die Wellen! Nicht mit Filetiermessern wärend der Fahrt hantieren! 

Ihr solltet Euch auch nach Möglichkeit 3-4 Baueimer mit stabiler Handleine mitnehmen um Wasser zu schöpfen. Die Skipper haben zwar vereinzelt Fischkisten an Bord, sind aber in der Regel NICHT für die Fangversorgung ausgerüstet, sprich 1 Handpütz mit Leine an Bord! Hilfreich sind auch 2-3 Zementwannen um darin den Fang nach dem Versorgen zu reinigen.

Immer wieder ein Thema bei den NL Kapitänen: Wir sind Gäste! Sorgt für einen Müllbeutel an Bord für Eure Abfälle!
Damit sammelt Ihr nur Bonuspunkte, die Skipper hassen es wenn Schnurreste, alte Vorfächer und sonstiger Müll ins Meer entsorgt werden!#q

Ganz wichtig, aber für Euch warscheinlich selbstverständlich,
haltet Euch an die Mindestmaße, die niederländische Wasserschutzpolizei führt mitunter nach Ankunft im Hafen Stellendam Fangkontrollen durch!

So, jetzt habe ich Euch genug vollgelabert, hoffe es waren doch noch hilfreiche Hinweise dabei und wünsche Euch einen Super Tag und vor allem Tight Lines
Seufz fahre im Geiste mit Euch
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## meet (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Danke für die Info. Bin am WE in Belgien beim Wrackangeln und  eher ein Anfänger (war erst 2mal). Das mit den Makrelen ist mir neu. Du sagst also dass man zu der Jahreszeit weit draussen Makrelen mit dem Makrelen-Feder-Paternoster erwischen kann?
Welche Tiefe sollte man dazu befischen?

Sehr interessant!

viele Grüße matthias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Tach auch!
Kleine Schleichwerbung geschickt angebracht! Naja mir solles egal sein!

Danke für die netten Tipps, aber wir fahren ja gar nicht mit der "Specialist", der Macomarine-Kat liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Wasser. Das mit den Makrelen kann ich nicht glauben, weil das Wasser viel zu kalt ist! Und zudem ist man mit Naturködern den kleinen Fischen ausgeliefert...ich fische nur noch mit Gummifisch an 100 - 150 gr. Köpfen...dann sind die Fische wenigstens vernünftig und ich brauche mir keine Gedanken über Mindestmaße machen
2 m Mono als Vorfach, und ne 0,17 er Geflochtene reichen völlig aus!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hechtpeter (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hi,

Makrelen Mitte März|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 

In SH fängt man die Biester erst im Sommer


Gruß 

Peter


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo!

Mit den Makrelenfängen meine ich keine Massenfänge, sondern eher Klasse. Als Paternoster verwende ich hierfür die silberglitzer Fünfhakensysteme Hakengröße 1/0 und 2/0 von Aquantiqe. Dieses System ist unter allen Bedingungen einem Federpaternoster überlegen. Kosten das gleiche und sind viel effektiver. Oft habe ich die Makrelen hiermit in 15 - 20m Tiefe gefangen. Das System kannst Du bei Askari bekommen.

Das Fischen mit grossen Gummifischen ist eine sehr gute Alternative und wurde auf den damaligen Fahrten von einigen Mitanglern auf Dorsche erfolgreich praktiziert.#6

Gruß Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## Hechtpeter (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mit den Makrelenfängen meine ich keine Massenfänge, sondern eher Klasse. Als Paternoster verwende ich hierfür die silberglitzer Fünfhakensysteme Hakengröße 1/0 und 2/0 von Aquantiqe. Dieses System ist unter allen Bedingungen einem Federpaternoster überlegen. Kosten das gleiche und sind viel effektiver. Oft habe ich die Makrelen hiermit in 15 - 20m Tiefe gefangen. Das System kannst Du bei Askari bekommen.
> 
> ...


 


Wieder was gelernt #6


----------



## meet (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo,
jetzt bin ich auch etwas schlauer. Dann ist es wahrscheinlich auch keine dumme Idee, das Paternoster etwas zu strecken. Habe mal in Norwegen gesehen, wie jemand sich ein Federpaternoster gebaut hat, dass etwa 7m lang war und die Hakenabstaende etwa 70cm betragen haben. So konnte er und ich auch (nachdem ich es ihm nachgemacht habe) mehrere Tiefen erfolgreich befischen. Nur das einholen macht etwas Probleme bei dem langen Vorfach.

gruesse matthias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...man seid Ihr Fischgeil...
...angel mit Gummifisch ohne Beifänger...
...da fängst du gute Fische und keine Babies...
...mit den Makrelenpaternostern bekommst du in Grundnähe nur Petermännchen...


----------



## Hechtpeter (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



meet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt bin ich auch etwas schlauer. Dann ist es wahrscheinlich auch keine dumme Idee, das Paternoster etwas zu strecken. Habe mal in Norwegen gesehen, wie jemand sich ein Federpaternoster gebaut hat, dass etwa 7m lang war und die Hakenabstaende etwa 70cm betragen haben. So konnte er und ich auch (nachdem ich es ihm nachgemacht habe) mehrere Tiefen erfolgreich befischen. Nur das einholen macht etwas Probleme bei dem langen Vorfach.
> 
> gruesse matthias


 


Mit 10 Haken und am Besten noch nen Pilker mit Drilling macht man sich auf dem Kutter bestimmt Gute Freunde#6


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

da hat stefan recht gerade in der Jahreszeit ist gummi ganz klar im Vorteil,es sei denn man ist geil auf die Wrakratten,die Sache mit den Makris zu der Zeit ist bestimmt genau so erfolgreich wie das geziehlte Pollackfischen am Wrack|bigeyes|bigeyes

@Jan,Stefan und die anderen 

wünsch euch viel Glück und viel petri Heil aufen Wasser,wir sind dann auch unterwegs.............also gibts dann gutes Wetter......|rolleyes #h


----------



## meet (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Mit 10 Haken und am Besten noch nen Pilker mit Drilling macht man sich auf dem Kutter bestimmt Gute Freunde#6


Allerdings!! :vik::vik:

Euch auch viel Erfolg!!

gruß matthias

PS: Gummifisch ist keine schlechte Idee, ich frage mich nur, wie ich den auf den Grund bekommen soll bei der Strömung. Muss bei der Naturköder-Montage schon mindestens 300gr dran hängen.


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



meet schrieb:


> Allerdings!! :vik::vik:
> 
> Euch auch viel Erfolg!!
> 
> ...





wenns ganz gut läuft ankert der Cheffe und ansonsten hält er das Boot auf Kurs oder lässt euch im Wechsel drüberhertreiben

gummiköppe mit 150gr reichen dann aus oder Pilki mit Beifänger aus Gummi #h


----------



## meet (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



snofla schrieb:


> wenns ganz gut läuft ankert der Cheffe und ansonsten hält er das Boot auf Kurs oder lässt euch im Wechsel drüberhertreiben
> 
> gummiköppe mit 150gr reichen dann aus oder Pilki mit Beifänger aus Gummi #h



Gibts irgendwelche favorisierten Farben, die man jetzt benutzen sollte beim Gummi?
Vielleicht sollte man es auchmal mit Maks als Beifänger versuchen.#c

gruß matthias


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Maks läuft bei uns nicht,aber über Farben kann man sprechen :m


----------



## noworkteam (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Farben; Die Niederländer haben auch beim Gummi-Octupus Ihre Schäche für Orangeeeeeeee garniert mit Gelb |supergri..

Halt wie beim Fussball....

Gruß


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo!

Glaube Ihr habt da in manchen Dingen einfach ne verdrehte oder falsche Vorstellung.
Das Gummifischangeln ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Methode, aber wie gesagt bei viel Strömung sehr schwierig. Man darf nicht mit der Norwegenvideoguckermentalität an die Sache herangehen. Sicher liegt die Durchschnittsgröße des Fangs höher als beim Naturköder, aber erwartet bitte keine Monster von den Wracks, dafür werden die gleichen Wracks zu oft angefahren und Ihre Positionen sind bei weitem kein Geheimnis mehr.

Die Niederländer fischen in der Regel zigarrenförmige gerippte Jigs mit Schaufelschwanzteller in den Farben Orange, Japanrot, Weiß, Grünglitter und Silberglitter versehen mit 150gr. Spitz-oder Rundkopfjighaken solo.

Solltet Ihr im Mai nochmal fahren oder in den Sommer hinein nehmt silberne Pilker 120 bis 150 gr schlanke Form mit und sprecht den Skipper mal auf Wolfsbarsche an.

Gruß
Walleyehunter69


----------



## noworkteam (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Glaube Ihr habt da in manchen Dingen einfach ne verdrehte oder falsche Vorstellung.
> 
> ...


 
Glaube nicht das ich falsche Vorstellungen habe, ich mache diese Touren nun schon vier Jahre..

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...und mir brauchst du über das Wrackangeln auch nichts erzählen...
...weiß schon ganz genau was mich da erwartet...


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

hihi cool

aber auch der Mai ist ,mit Sicherheit nicht der Top Monat für Wolfsbarsche,und mit der Strömung wie gesagt haste nen guten Skipper hält er das Boot........


----------



## tonnetto (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

es hört sich alles sehr gut an.... wäre noch ein platz frei??
Gruß Tonnetto


*

*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...wenn einer abspringt bist du dabei...


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo Ihr muuutigen Seebären!

Na ja, wenn einige von Euch meine Tips so witzig und unwichtig finden, bin ich ja beruhigt. 

Weiß nur, das unsere(meine) Gäste allesamt froh darüber waren, egal ob Profi oder Neuling am Wrack. Macht Euer Ding und sammelt Eure Erfahrungen an den Wracks. Einige sind so Netzbehangen, das sie echte Pilkergräber sind!

Viel Spaß Euch allen, wäre schön wenn Ihr nach Eurer Fahrt einen Erlebnis und Fangebricht ins Board setzen würdet, damit man auch mal über die Qualität des Neulings und der Whole Boat informiert ist.

Dicke Fische
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## wallerangler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

naja da ich einige von den so genannten guides von Zylle beim angeln durch Zufall kennen gelernt habe wundert mich das garnicht das du meinst Leute belehren zu müssen die garantiert mehr Ahnung vom Wrackfischen haben wie du . #h


----------



## snofla (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

zwar nicht von the Whole boat 

aber trotzdem informativ


Bericht 1


Bericht 2


Bericht 3


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo Wallerangler!h für meinen 

Ja, ja so genannte Guides. Hättest Du Dich mal näher mit diesen Leuten beschäftigt hättest Du gemerkt das es dort weniger eingebildete Leute gibt als Dich selber.

Ich für meinen Teil wollte nur ein paar gut gemeinte Ratschläge für absolute Wrackneulinge und nicht für verkappte Angelsportdoktoranden geben. Aber ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt, das es stets Leute gibt die alles besser wissen, alles besser können, stets das bessere Gerät haben und am Ende des Angeltages dumm aus der Wäsche gucken nur weil derjenige der überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, sondern die Natur besser beobachtet und vielleicht den richtigen Riecher für einen aussergewöhnlichen Köder hatte den größten Fang des Tages gemacht hat. Für mich ist die Begleitung von Gästen zum Wasser kein Wettkampf oder Schulmeisterei, es bereitet mir Freude gemeinsam die Natur, das Meer und Gemeinschaft zu erleben. Ich kann mich noch daran erfreuen, wenn Andere einen schönen Tag haben oder gar den Fisch Ihres Lebens fangen. Leider ist dieses Gefühl vielen (fast Allen) schon fremd.

Mal ehrlich. haben viele von uns nicht nur deshalb so viel Erfolg, weil wir uns über Tips und Erfahrungsaustausch ein immer größeres Wissen um die Sportfischerei aneignen?

Petri Heil 
Walleyehunter69

Ic


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin,
deine Tipps in allen Ehren...aber wir sind keine Neulinge in Sachen Wrackangeln! Und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das er mit Wurm und Co. viele kleine Fische gibt die dann elendich an der Öberfläche verrecken! Klar fängt man mit Wurm mehr Fisch....aber selektiv kann man nur mit Gummifisch angeln! Hier ist keiner eingebildet, nur wie kommt es denn rüber wenn ich in einem Tread mein Wissen versprühe...ohne gefragt zu werden!
Fakt ist das mir keiner sagen muss das ich im Winter mit Makrelenfedern auf Makrele angeln muss...Makrelen sind ein Sommerfisch in der Nordsee und vor Mai nicht anzutreffen...das ist Fakt!


----------



## noworkteam (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

|uhoh: Wat is denn hier los ???? |uhoh:

Mir egal....

Alle Teilnehmer bitte das hier ausfüllen,..,ich maile dann die Daten dem Skipper rüber...

Wir begrüßen den Noob Tonnetto, er hat den Platz von meinem Vater bekommen.

Fahrgemeinschaften: Jeder, der irgendwie von irgendwo eine Fahrgemeinschaft sucht, anbietet, hier im den Fred reinstellen,.., dann wird das auch was...

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo Noworkteam, ich habe gerade auf der Homepage des Wrackfischers geschaut. Man,  das sieht aber total gut aus. Auf euren Bericht bin ich jetzt schon gespannt. Ich hoffe für alle Teilnehmer das es ein gutes Ergebnis wird.:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Noworkteam, ich habe gerade auf der Homepage des Wrackfischers geschaut. Man, das sieht aber total gut aus. Auf euren Bericht bin ich jetzt schon gespannt. Ich hoffe für alle Teilnehmer das es ein gutes Ergebnis wird.:vik:


 
Hallo GPSJunkie,,..
jau das sieht schon alles prima aus....wenn das Wetter passt, wird das mit Sicherheit eine feine Tour..

Tonnetto musste leider nun doch passen, also wenn Du Dir die Sache vor Ort anschauen willst:

1 Plätzchen hätten wir noch frei#h..

@Alle Teilnehmer: Danke für Eure Faxe, das ging ja wirklich schnell...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...ich habe einen Mitfahrer...(90%)...


----------



## noworkteam (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Oki doki

Gruß

Jan


----------



## esgof (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

hallo jan
ich würde gerne mitkommen wenn das noch geht.mfg.esgof


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

100%!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo,
sind noch Plätze frei?
Wenn ja, ich würde gerne mitkommen. 
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hey und Hallo

ich hätte da mal ne andere frage.

Da ich mit einigen Freunden auch demnächst eine Solche Tour plane wollte ich mal fragen , was für Gerät man ein setzen sollte.

Schnur??
Rute???
Rolle???
Köder, größe usw...???

um einige kurze Antworten, so nach dem Motto Min. und Max. anforderungen an das Gerät, würde ich mich freuen.


danke


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo,
ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob noch Plätze frei sind?
Gruß
  Michael


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...leider alles voll...


----------



## wallerangler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hat einer von euch die genaue Adresse von wo das Boot losfährt ? Damit ich mal das Navi füttern kann da ich nicht weis wo der Hafen ist


----------



## esgof (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

hallo
es gibt dort 2 hafen ein buiten und ein binnen die str. die beide verbindet heißt meester snijderweg.in welchem hafen das boot liegt weiss ich leider auch nicht.
gruss esgof


----------



## noworkteam (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin, 
ich schicke den Skipper heute unsere Teilnehmerliste und Aas-Bestellung und frage dann nach....

Könnt aber normalerweise davon ausgehen, das der Kahn im Außenhafen liegt, dort liegen morgens auch die anderen Boote, welche zum Fischen raus fahren..

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Die Tour hört sich interessant an!
Ich bin auch schon des öfteren von Stellendam aus Wrackangeln gewesen.
Schade, dass der Kahn schon voll ist... #q


----------



## noworkteam (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Mein Gott sieht die Wettervorhersage bescheiden aus..

gruß


----------



## wallerangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht aber das ändert sich ja fast jede stunde . Bis zu wieviel Wind bez. wellen fährt denn auch das Boot raus ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Stand von heute wird das Schiff nicht fahren! Der Sturm der Samstag nachmittag kommt ist ganz schön heftig! Denke das das Schiff bis 1, 2 - 1,5 m Wellen fahren kann...also andere macht auch keinen Sinn...da ist die Drift über das Wrack viel zu schnell und ein konzentriertes Angeln nicht möglich....


----------



## wallerangler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Naja vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und das Wetter verschiebt sich ein wenig , für Freitag schauts ja gut aus


----------



## wallerangler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Guten morgen , na heute sieht es ja richtig gut aus für Samstag . hoffen wir doch mal das es so bleibt #h


----------



## noworkteam (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Ja heute morgen sieht es besser aus als gestern :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...viel besser, bin auch nicht so müde;-)


----------



## noworkteam (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin, Windfinder sagt ca 0,9m Welle vorraus..

Ansonsten erwarte ich die Email aus NL, die Daten werde ich dann reinstellen ( Wo genau im Haven , buitenhaven ....etc...)

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...wann soll die Mail denn kommen...???
...was hat er wegen der Jigköpfe und Gummifische gesagt...???


----------



## wallerangler (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin eine Uhr zeit währe auch nicht schlecht , wird ja auch mal zeit das das Wetter passt wenn ich mal mit will . Ich hatte schon angst das wenn diese Tour wieder ausfällt ich mich nie wieder bei euch anschließen darf da ja immer wenn ich mitwollte zu viel Wind war


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

06.00 Abfahrt im Hafen


----------



## noworkteam (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Moin eine Uhr zeit währe auch nicht schlecht , wird ja auch mal zeit das das Wetter passt wenn ich mal mit will . Ich hatte schon angst das wenn diese Tour wieder ausfällt ich mich nie wieder bei euch anschließen darf da ja immer wenn ich mitwollte zu viel Wind war


 
Ich werde Deine Befürchtung in Zukunft in unsere Planungen und Teilnehmerlisten einfliessen lassen....

Sollten wir raus kommen, ist es natürlich selbstverständlich, das wir Poseidon ein Opfer bringen werden...wir winken Dir dann auch hinterher #h#h#h

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Nabend,

Habe soeben kurz mit dem Skipper telefoniert...Shades und das andere Gelumpe können wir auf dem Boot erhalten. Der obligatorische Anruf wegen dem Wetter erfolgt morgen Abend um 19:00 Uhr. das Ergebnis stelle ich hier rein...



Bis morgen

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Gummifische kann ich einige mitbringen , welche größe wollt ihr ich habe noch einen sack voll in der garage stehen


----------



## maredo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Hallo Stefan,
manche Dinge ändern sich schneller als man es für möglich hält.
Farsund klaus hat reichlich Makrelen als Ersatz für Heringe gefangen. Seinen Bericht kannst du im Norwegenforum lesen.

maredo


----------



## noworkteam (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Gummifische kann ich einige mitbringen , welche größe wollt ihr ich habe noch einen sack voll in der garage stehen


 

Bin doch einfach den Sack mit ,..,denke wenn ruhig ist geht´s so mit 100/150g....

Ich kann mich allerdings noch nicht für irgendeine Rute entscheiden #c

6-12 lbs ?? 12-30lbs ?? 20-50lbs ?? werde mal in mich gehen ...

gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## wallerangler (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Ich sprach nur von den Gummifischen nicht den jigköpfen:q    
Nehme doch einfach alle ruten mit #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

....es wird eine ganz knappe Geschichte denke ich...1,5 m Welle ist schon ordentlich...
...wenn dann sind schöne Duschen inkl.


----------



## wallerangler (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Moin dort wo ich nachsehe sagen sie bis 1,2 m vorraus ab 18 uhr sollen die wellen großer werden


----------



## noworkteam (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Ich sehe bei Windfinder 0,9 bis 1,2 Meter am späten Nachmittag..

Zur Zeit sind dort 0,8 Meter

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Windstärke 5 ist aber keine Zuckerschlecken, man könnte ja ne Pott ausangeln...wer kotzt zuerst;-)


----------



## noworkteam (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Windstärke 5 ist aber keine Zuckerschlecken, man könnte ja ne Pott ausangeln...wer kotzt zuerst;-)


 

Ich halte dagegen....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

...das es ein Zuckerschlecken wird...???
...ich sage bei der Welle und dem Wind wird das nichts...


----------



## noworkteam (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

um 21 :00 Uhr fäät die entscheidung, dann kommt der forcast ..

sorry aber der skipper will jetzt noch nichts sagen...

bis gleich

gruß


----------



## esgof (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Windstärke 5 ist aber keine Zuckerschlecken, man könnte ja ne Pott ausangeln...wer kotzt zuerst;-)



hallöschen
ich halte auch dagegen,mit der wette das ich als letzter oder garnicht :v
MfG: ESGOF


----------



## noworkteam (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Nabend:

And the winner is:










































DER f..cking WINDgecancelt

Wer von den Teilnehmern flexibel ist, der Skipper hat mich nach einem Ersatztermin gefragt...

Also ran an die Tastatur: wer kann und will wann??

Ich kann (fast) immer..

Einige Plätze wären noch z.B. am Tuisday.....Wetter soll dann passen...

ich könnte kot....... 

Gruß und einen entspannten gefrusteten Abend 

Noworkteam


----------



## wallerangler (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

So das war jetzt mein letzter versuch bei euch mitzufahren immer wenn ich mit will fällt es aus :v


----------



## textilbor (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e
Sebastian, Joochan, Damian    15.03.2009
                                         21.03.2009
                                         22.03.2009
                                         28.03.2009
                                         29.03.2009
                     |gutenach:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## noworkteam (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



textilbor schrieb:


> :e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e
> Sebastian, Joochan, Damian 15.03.2009
> 21.03.2009
> 22.03.2009
> ...


 
Prima ist das Boot ja schon wieder so gut wie sicher :vik:

Gruss


----------



## esgof (14. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

hallo
am 21.3.09 bin ich gerne wieder dabei.wenn noch ein platz frei ist kommt mein kumpel auch
mfg.esgof


----------



## noworkteam (14. März 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

21.03.2009 Full
22.03.2009 No Tour
28.03.2009 Full
29.03.2009 No Tour

Habe das Boot am 4 Juli wieder komplett gebucht, vorher sind am Wochenende keine freien Tage für eine AB Tour 

Gruß


----------



## Manol (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

@ stefanwitteborg

Du bist ja der Oberchecker, kein neuling beim Wrackangeln und sagst man kann nur Selektieren indem man mit Gummifisch angelt??????????

MUAHHHHH!!!!!!!#q#q#q#q
ALter, Du hast ja garkein PLAN, aber kommst auf checker hier rüber gegenüber dem armen wally...wie auch immer der Hegel heißt, in deinem Dorf wo du herkommst bist du vielleicht ne Leuchte, aber darüber hinaus nur jemand mit Selbstüberschätzung , ich glaube nach einer Nummer kommt nur noch luft bei dir raus Opa, deswegen bist du hier so angespannt........


----------



## daci7 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Der Tröt hat über nen Jahr aufm Buckel und du musst jetzt hier umstänkern?


----------



## Manol (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Glaube Ihr habt da in manchen Dingen einfach ne verdrehte oder falsche Vorstellung.
> Das Gummifischangeln ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Methode, aber wie gesagt bei viel Strömung sehr schwierig. Man darf nicht mit der Norwegenvideoguckermentalität an die Sache herangehen. Sicher liegt die Durchschnittsgröße des Fangs höher als beim Naturköder, aber erwartet bitte keine Monster von den Wracks, dafür werden die gleichen Wracks zu oft angefahren und Ihre Positionen sind bei weitem kein Geheimnis mehr.
> ...



Du hast Recht, nimm diesen Witteberg doch nicht ernst, der ist doch nur ein laberkopf aus som kleinen verstrahlten kaff


----------



## guifri (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Manol schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, nimm diesen Witteberg doch nicht ernst, der ist doch nur ein laberkopf aus som kleinen verstrahlten kaff



Zu viel getrunken nach dem 4:0? #d

Hier laufen im Moment ein paar Deppen rum#d#d#d


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



Manol schrieb:


> @ stefanwitteborg
> 
> Du bist ja der Oberchecker, kein neuling beim Wrackangeln und sagst man kann nur Selektieren indem man mit Gummifisch angelt??????????
> 
> ...


 
Was bist Du denn für ein Lutscher ??

Kurz in AB und dannn hier rumpupsen ?? 

"Alter",..,"Checker".."wauuu, ein Umgangston wie ICD-Code: K59.1...

PS Nimm mal weniger Drogen, dann passt das auch wieder mit der zeitlichen Wahrnehmung,..,hast Du allerdings keine genommen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal einen Facharzt aufsuchen...


----------



## BSZocher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



guifri schrieb:


> .....
> Hier laufen im Moment ein paar Deppen rum#d#d#d



Nicht nur hier....aber sowas läuft sich von alleine tot....
Nicht ärgern lassen. #h


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*



BSZocher schrieb:


> aber sowas läuft sich von alleine tot....


 
Meinst Du das was ich gerade denke ???|supergri|supergri|supergri..

Da spricht der Fachmann...

gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Immer wieder Interessant was es so für leute hier gibt.

Im Spiel wäre das ein übles Foul und mit der ROTEN KARTEN bestraft, also du bist vom Feld verwiesen.

Ach ja ich weiss solche Typen wie Du wollen nur weiter Ihren eigenen M... weitergeben und das:v:v:v :v so an.

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und immer locker bleiben.


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln 14. März 2009 NL*

Die Punkte dafür hat er ja bekommen. Und damit nun Ruhe ist, kommt 'nen Schloss vor den Thread


----------

